

Endtable, an ORM for CouchDB on Node.JS - BenjaminCoe
http://www.benjamincoe.com/post/1656130884/endtable-an-orm-for-couchdb-on-node-js
Discussion of the motivation that went into creating Endtable, an Object Mapper for CouchDB on Node.JS.
======
bluesnowmonkey
Since CouchDb is document-oriented rather than relational, wouldn't you call
this an ODM?

Nonetheless, cool project.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
Currently it's just an Object Mapper really, I just figured that acronym
doesn't mean much to people... an OM for CouchDB, just doesn't snap ;)

------
RyanMcGreal
>(I would have its JavaScript babies)

You mean you would clone them? Prototypal inheritance, after all...

